# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodiliste u Becu - trebam savjet

## gina

Poydrav svima!
U 32 tjednu sam trudnoce, beba mi se poprecila prije 3 tjedna i nece da se vrati na mjesto... ali to i nije problem naspram ovog drugog
Nedavno sam doselila u Bec i ovdje zelim roditi. Njemacki neznam i nemam koga da pitam dali ima nasih ginekologa i babica i u kojim bolnicama.
Imam zdravstveno osiguranje tako da mi to nije problem samo jezik. 
Hvala na pomoci.

----------


## srecica

Prebacila sam tvoj post u posebnu temu.
Nadam se da ce ti netko pomoci sa savjetom.

----------

